# best eye cream for dark circles



## shadowmist82 (Apr 20, 2010)

Hey,

I have some major issues with dark circles lately. I am looking for the best eye cream product you can recommend. Let me know what is your favorite and how well it worked. 

Currently i am using "Garnier - skin renew" haven't seen to much change, maybe just a little bit. 

Thank you


----------



## Gonzajuju (Apr 20, 2010)

Caudalie Eye and Lip cream is amazing. It made my dark circles fade within the first week. It's slightly pricey but worth it IMO. Sephora: Caudalie Pulpe Vitaminée Eye and Lip Cream: Fine Lines & Wrinkles
Could the circles also be from allergies too?


----------



## Gonzajuju (Apr 20, 2010)

Also, Sephora has pretty good sample sizes of this stuff. The sample lasted me a week.


----------



## GlamBrunette (Apr 23, 2010)

Philosophy eye hope


----------



## loriblu (May 10, 2010)

Shiseido white lucency


----------



## tacobelle88 (Jun 2, 2010)

I have the same problem and have been trying to find a solution too. Apparently Vitamin K works and there are Vitamin K creams available, i havent found any so i bought it as a raw ingredient from skinactives and added it to my rosehip oil (u can add it to creams aswell). Been using it for a week and my under eye circles have faded dramatically.
HTH


----------



## katred (Jun 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tacobelle88* 

 
_I have the same problem and have been trying to find a solution too. Apparently Vitamin K works and there are Vitamin K creams available, i havent found any so i bought it as a raw ingredient from skinactives and added it to my rosehip oil (u can add it to creams aswell). Been using it for a week and my under eye circles have faded dramatically.
HTH_

 
Vitamin K does work, from what I've seen, but it also causes reactions in a lot of people. If you use it, start off using very little at a time and build up gradually. 

Not to be a downer, but before you go spending money on anything, you might want to look at whether or not a lot of your family members routinely have dark circles. Creams, serums and treatments won't work on dark circles that are genetic- any improvement would be minimal.


----------



## miss_supra (Jun 4, 2010)

*Need eye cream for dark circles/bags*

Ever since I moved down to LA my skin is a mess. To add to it I am developing dark circle with bags! ugh! It isn't genetic on either side of the family so I am a bit frustrated.


----------



## Mabelle (Jun 5, 2010)

when your at your sephora next, ask for a sample of "Fresh" Lotus eye gel. It helps with puffiness and dark circles. I like it, but it is expensive.

FYI, maybe try out a salmon coloured concealer, like benefit's erase paste. It will counteract the blue tones and draw light to the eye.


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jun 5, 2010)

Has anyone tried a dark circle cream by Boscia? Anyway I had a sample of this stuff and thought it worked great for me but now I'm not sure what I used and couldn't find JUST a dark circle cream when I looked at Sephora.


----------



## katred (Jun 7, 2010)

One other note about dark circles: Creams with retinol, aside from helping with other problems, will lighten skin. Again, Retinol can be a little irritating, so start slowly.


----------



## claire87john (Feb 15, 2013)

Have you heard about eyelastin? the girl seating next to me in my work place is using this cream and i can clearly see the effect on her dark circles.i dont know from where she got that (maybe online) but i found the cream is really working...


----------



## slowdownbaby (Feb 19, 2013)

I have the same problem, the garnier roll on always seems to help, but I have eye bags as well which I hate and can't find anything for it \:


----------



## Baby1black (Feb 19, 2013)

I have the same problem but mine are genetic. Trying out a sample of philosophy miracle worker. This one has retinoids so I hope it does not irritate my skin. Keep my fingers crossed


----------

